# Humidity during storing...



## smokie (Apr 20, 2006)

Well I figure I ask this question now, but what is the target humidity for storing?  I ask this because I remember reading it at roughly 70 percent humidity, and theres a product I use to make sure it is maintained at 70 percent.  Im somehwat of a cigar connosier(sp) and cigars have to be kept at a certain humidity level for it to maintain its smoke qualities.  Its silicon beads, look for it online by heartfelt beads, and all you do is place it where you want it, spray it with distilled water, and voila!  It absorbs moisture if the humidity is too high, and releases it when its too low.  Just a heads up!


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 20, 2006)

I like to store at 55 to 60%.  Any higher than that is just too wet for me.


----------

